# Need flatshare or a studio in Ajman, UAE



## alen.tandel (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, my name is Alen and im a working professional. I am looking for a flatshare or a studio flat in Ajman near GMC hospital or Nuaimiya area.
I work at GMC hospital and would prefer something at a walking distance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Please have a look in Dubizzle and I also suggest checking the message boards of supermarkets near the area.

Unfortunately advertising rooms is not allowed in the forum so even if people have a flat or room to share I'm afraid we'll have to delete the posts, unless they are posted on the paid classifieds section.

Thanks


----------

